# Canon EF 35mm f/2.0 ORTokina 35mm f/2.8?



## franky03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all,

A bit undecided about my next prime for xmas... can you help if you have one of these?
Im gonna use it on my T2i for stills AND video.
Of course I also have the nifty fifty but its too tight indoors so I want something close to a standard lens with not too much distortion for portraits... and since Canon has yet to come up with 35mm f1.8 for crops like Nikon and Sony Im looking at these two.

Thanks for your help!

Frank


----------



## Freshprince08 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there Frank,

I've not used either of the 2 lenses you mention so I can't comment on those, but my two penny worth if you're interested; I was in the same position as you (wanted something fast and wider than the 50mm), and went for the Sigma 30mm 1.4 (EX DC HSM if you want the full name) on my 500D (T1i). 

I don't shoot video but it's great for stills, a little soft wide open but still very usable, totally sharp from f1.8. You would gain 1-2 stops from the options you mention. I've used if for some location portraits too, and there's no real distortion if your at a reasonable distance and including some background.... however I suspect tight head shots might not be too flattering  

Hope this helps.

FP08


----------



## oldmansea (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Frank,

I don't have the Sigma 30mm 1.4 but I do have the Canon 35 f2.0 and the Canon 28 f2.8. Both of the Canon lenses are of similar design and vintage. I don't shoot any video on my T1i so cannot tell you how nice they are for video use. But what I wanted to tell you is that I reach for my 28 way more than the 35. I am usually shooting people and for my money, the 28 provides a nicer frame (about 44mm on 35 equivalent) and I don't mind the speed difference. 

So if I was to choose between the Canon 35 and the Sigma 30, I would go for the Sigma, both for the wider frame and the faster speed, especially since I don't much like the manual focus of the above mentioned Canon lenses (although I love the quality of their images).


----------



## franky03 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your inputs, very much appreciated!

I did think about the Sigma but the price difference is huge (300$ vs 500$)...

Oh!!! how much I wish Canon would make a "standard" prime lens for us crop users  its not even funny...
I guess I have to be a bit more patient and hope that they do so next year... cause I really dont have much of a choice. On one side The Canon 35mm f2 is old and the bokeh isnt rounded and on the other the Tokina has the macro feature but is "only" f2.8 ???

maybe if I sell one of my zooms :

Frank


----------



## nrk112 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, have you considered the sigma 28 1.8? Its one of my favorite lenses. 

Its a bit soft at 1.8 and the double AF switch sucks, but all the good things make it worthwhile. Good macro capabilities, built like a tank, sharp after 2.2 extremely sharp after 2.8. I like the large focus ring, especially for video. Could be a pro or con depending on yo,u but its about the size and weight of my 24-105L. I like my equipment to have a hefty feel for the most part.


----------



## bvukich (Nov 24, 2010)

At that focal length, you can't do much better than the 28/1.8 for what it costs.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/28mm-f18.htm


----------



## Grendel (Nov 24, 2010)

Heh, KR always cracks me up: "*Noises when shaken* Very mild clunking. This is normal." Here's a more serious review.


----------



## franky03 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all and thank you again for your input.

I made some calculations with a popular online dof calculator and I finally chose the Canon 35mm f2 on the simple basis that its the one who gives me the shallowest dof for the money (on par with the Sigma 30mm f1.4). I do understand that 28mm gives me better working angles but for me, getting that background out of focus is the priority...

Frank


----------



## F1to10Dbill (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello Frank. 

If you've already made up your mind, far be it for me to cast a shadow on what is a beautifully compact and optically very fine lens. With my 10D, I got great results at all apertures and ISOs. 

However, if you are shooting environmental portraits and candids, you may want to consider that the focus motor is not only very loud -- it turned heads on a loud commuter train moving at 100 kph while I shot unobtrusively through the window -- but also harsh sounding. 

If you are planning to engage your subjects in a visual dialogue of potraiture, prepare for unexpected frowns and nervous smiles every time your lens sings its song. And forget being a fly on the wall. You will be a hornet's nest in the room. It is much more obtrusive than the 50/1.8II, which isn't the quietest lens to begin with. 

Then there is the issue of build quality. My focus ring no longer moves the lens elements, neither at M nor AF setting. It's broken. I may have it repaired at some point, but I have read elsewhere that the cost may be equivalent to that of a good used sample. I also hesitate because of the motor noise issue. I simply don't miss it for photographing people even though that was my intended use.

Also, if you like to attach a lens hood easily with minimal micro-motor skill, and with a positive feel inspiring confidence that it will not fall off, you can forget about using the included hood which is temperamental and unstable. I used a small Nikon metal hood, but eschewed a filter, and it may have been the hood's weight on the non-rotating but extending front barrel which overtaxed the apparently delicate focusing system. 

I also own the Sigma 28/1.8, which is a great lens as described by posters above. But I sometimes have focus issues on my 10D, a body which, although being notorious for its focus issues, nevertheless focuses my other Sigma and Canon lenses fairly accurately. However, you might be fine with your camera which uses the DIGIC IV processor as opposed to the 10D's DIGIC. That being said, if you have a chance to try the lens you want with your T2i in the store before buying, you might save yourself from possible issues mating the lens to a body that has no user controllable micro-focus adjustment. Buying from a reputable online dealer with a limited return policy may be another option.

Once I to upgrade to a body with DIGIC IV and MFA, I will dust off my own 28/1.8, and also give the gorgeous 30/1.4 a second look as a prospect. The mere mention of it above had me drooling. I know the price difference is huge, but it sounds like you have a specialized and enduring use for it. I would seriously consider selling a non-"L" kit zoom if you have such a lens in order to help defray the cost of a 30/1.4.

I understand your desire for the most bokeh for the buck, and I plead ignorance of the physics involved, but it is my impression, flawed or otherwise, that real-life bokeh as affected by the subjective bokeh quality of a particular lens mated with a particular camera sensor with all of its filters and particular pixel density and pitch may be far more relevant than what a comparison of depth-of-field tables can reveal. 

I don't have any experience with the 35/2.8, but my FD mount Tokinas were well built, and their lens element coating turned out to be far more resistant to fungus than that of my Canon and Tamron FD mount lenses. 

If I ever repair my loud and obnoxious 35/2, I will never again use a hood or filter on it, and will always switch it from AF to M before putting it in the bag or tucking it in at night. It is a fragile thing of beauty. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## christophe (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe you want to check the test of the Canon 35 2.0 on Photozone.de where it gets excellent marks except for the quality of the bokeh?


----------



## franky03 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi F1to10Dbill and thank you for writing me your detailed opinion, its very much appreciated 

No one lens is perfect for everything and I know that... and although I think I made up my mind, I am looking for the right lense(s) combo to cover basic portraiture.

There are 3 things in my H&B cart right now:
Canon 35mm f2
Canon 60mm macro
Tamron 17-50mm

Obviously its either going to be the Canons OR the Tamron since they cover pretty much the same focal even if one is a zoom...

I especially thank you for the sound warning as I am rather picky on this kinda thing (I actually do sound for picture to make a living!). It is important for me. As to the bad bokeh, my intention was to almost always shoot it wide open. So the 5 blades are not that much of a problem in this case.

Ive heard good and bad things on the Sigma. Inconsistent is the word that comes to my mind ... would I be lucky and get a good copy? I dont know if I want to take that chance...

All in all, I do think that I'll go with my camera in a shop and try them out in "real life conditions" and see for myself.


Frank


----------



## F1to10Dbill (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello Frank, 

I am glad you could relate to the noise issue of the 35/2. I had no problems with it in manual focus mode (until its untimely death). Have you given up on the Tokina 35/2.8? You didn't mention that as being in your B&H cart.

If you haven't already bought a lens, I just had a couple of things to add. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the lenses in your B&H cart. I have no experience with the Tamron 17-50, but my old FD mount manual focus 80-200/2.8 Tamron was a stellar workhorse during my photojournalism days. 

The older manual focus Tamrons focused in the same direction as Canon lenses, which is the same direction as most cine and video lenses. But at some point, Tamron decided to change. 

Tamron lenses, including the 17-50, now focus in the opposite direction of Canon's, but in the same direction as Nikon and Pentax lenses. I don't know if focusing direction is an issue for you. It is a huge issue for me, and it was the sole reason that I switched from a Nikon system to a Canon system (FD mount) in 1987. On a tragically humorous note, I paid a price as the FD mount was rendered obsolete soon after I switched.

I guess you have read about the Tamron Lens Phenomenon on this forum. If you rely on the outer focus points, it could be an issue for you, especially in low light. 

I can vouch for the versatility of another lens similar to the Tamron that is in your cart: Sigma 18-50/2.8 (original non-HS motor type). It is my first choice for most situations involving people indoors. It is bright, sharp and consistent. But I understand your concerns about Sigma consistency from copy to copy. If you can test one out before you buy....

The 60/2.8 might be a bit long for environmental portraits, especially indoors as you may often find yourself quite literally with your back against a wall. Nice for head shots, I guess. 

Good luck deciding, or enjoy whatever you have bought!


----------



## franky03 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bill,

I can imagine your pain when they dumped the FD mount ... It must still sting a bit even today :'(

Im trying out the Tamron zoom lens right now...
Its very sharp and its nice to have a constant, fast aperture...
But...
Its heavy! The AF is a little noisy/buzzy (how much compared to the Canon 35mm I dont know). The focus throw is about 40 degrees 
I dont think I can live with those cons.

As to the way lenses zoom and focus, bah, I have some old manual lenses on both sides anyway and I dont mind it all that much, probably because its all fun anyhow 8)

The Tokina is no longer in contention simply because f2.8 is not that fast.
My experience with Tokina lenses as always been very good.
I think they make nice and solid lenses.

I guess its now between the Sigma 30mm f1.4 and the Canon 35mm f2 ... I'll will try both at my local camera stores when returning the Tamron.

I mentioned the Canon 60mm macro earlier because I want to replace my plastic 50mm mkII that I dont find all that fantastic. Like you said, for head shots (and macro!). Im scared that its going to be almost too sharp for portraits...

Its tough trying to simplify a lens setup!

Frank


----------

